# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Humour : Mattel pourrait sortir une Barbie informaticienne, allez voter pour cette profession

## Katleen Erna

*Humour : Mattel pourrait sortir une Barbie informaticienne, allez voter pour cette profession*

Mattel vient de lancer un sondage pour dfinir le mtier du futur modle de son grie. En effet, son jouet phare, la poupe Barbie, a dj t reprsente comme excerant plus d'une centaine de fonctions diffrentes !

La firme amricaine souhaite renouveler son catalogue en proposant  sa blonde d'incarner de nouvelles fonctions. A l'heure du web 2.0, Mattel a jug logique de demander  ses consommateurs de donner leur avis. Un vote est donc organis sur le site officiel de la clbre poupe, o il est possible de choisir entre 5 professions, celle que l'on souhaite voir endosse par la prochaine Barbie.

Et, parmis les choix, on trouve... Ingnieur Informaticienne !!

Et le site d'expliquer, sur un fond rose bonbon, que les ingnieurs informaticiens "ont des tas de spcialits diffrentes. Ils peuvent tout faire, de construire un ordinateur a crer des jeux vidos."

Source : Voter sur le site de Barbie 

 ::fleche::  Pour ou contre la Barbie professionnelle de l'IT ? Comment l'imaginez-vous ?

----------


## ludosoft

C'est fait  ::ccool::

----------


## icsor

C'est fait aussi  ::):

----------


## Federico_muy_bien

c'est fait aussi !!!  ::mouarf:: 

Mais bon, je suis sur que Barbie, frimeuse comme elle est, elle est sur Mac  ::aie::

----------


## s4mk1ng

C'est fait mais franchement a me ferait mal de voir barbie en train de coder...
"Aie je me suis cass un ongle..." ::aie::

----------


## baya1

> C'est fait mais franchement a me ferait mal de voir barbie en train de coder...
> "Aie je me suis cass un ongle..."


 ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jrme Lambert

je n'ai pas pu rsister, c'est vot aussi  ::mrgreen::

----------


## f-k-z

Bon j'ai pas pu rsister, malgr le fou rire de mon voisin (bien dissimul ceci dit)

----------


## gmotw

Rooh oui.. En plus c'est bien, a fait plein d'accessoires! Le pc, le bible du C++, les grosses lunettes, une petite peluche Tux, etc..  ::aie::

----------


## baggie

A vot !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

Fait  ::):

----------


## Katleen Erna

Merci pour votre mobilisation exemplaire   ::D:

----------


## icsor

Y-a-t-il un moyen de voir o en sont les votes?

----------


## bigsister

A vot ! 
Sera-t'elle programmable  ::):  ?

----------


## f-leb

et pourquoi pas Big Jim en danseuse toile tant que vous y tes ::cfou:: (avec chaussons et tutu rose ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## Caro-Line

> et pourquoi pas Big Jim en danseuse toile tant que vous y tes(avec chaussons et tutu rose)


Ben oui pourquoi pas ?
Tsss  ::furieux:: 


A vot (c'est du grand n'importe quoi quand mme si je puis me permettre)

----------


## loka

Arf, le proxy m'empeche d'aller voter pour Barbie informaticienne  ::aie::

----------


## BornBanane

Barbie ing assise  cot de mon cran, a serait super classe  ::ccool:: .

Vote fait  ::mouarf:: .

----------


## sacha69

a vot ^^

----------


## lper

A vot, mais PC ou Mac ?  ::aie:: 
La future Barbie, pouse de prsident, arf, a existe dja non ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## deadalnix

A vot !

----------


## lebesnec

"le monde" a crit un article sur le sujet avec un lien direct sur cette discussion : 

http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/a...71_651865.html




> *Avouez, c'est une opration marketing pour vendre des poupes aux ingnieurs plutt qu'aux petites filles...*

----------


## BornBanane

Hey mais je vais devenir clbre ! a pointe pil poil sur mon message  ::aie:: .

----------


## zandru

A vot  ::mouarf::

----------


## Syl_20

A vot aussi pour ce gros dlire  ::lol:: 
A l'poque ma petite soeur prfrait Barbie en princesse, J'ai un doute sur le succs de Barbie en  Tshirt Linux + jeans + baskets + lunettes,  moins que ce ne sois le Ken assorti . On ne sais jamais  ::mouarf::

----------


## ymoreau

Marrant la fausse interview dans le monde, je ne savais pas qu'ils se payaient ce genre de dlires. Ca ne m'tonnerait pas qu'on finisse avec une mobilisation gnrale sur le web pour transformer Barbie en geekette, un peu comme pour le fameux vote du Monopoly  :8-):

----------


## Brunodm13

A vot  ::mouarf::

----------


## zandru

Gagn  ::mrgreen:: 

http://www.journaldugeek.com/2010/02...formaticienne/

http://www.barbie.com/vote/

----------


## Remizkn

J'arrive pas  voir le systme d'exploitation de son ordi? Pensez vous qu'elle tourne sous Linux?

----------


## Lyche

> J'arrive pas  voir le systme d'exploitation de son ordi? Pensez vous qu'elle tourne sous Linux?


C'est pas assez reprsentatif du march actuel ! Il faut vendre, et la cible, c'est jamais les geek !

----------


## Remizkn

Elle aura donc un bon gros _Windows Vista_ avec *MSN* ouvert en gros dessus ? (ba, l, Barbie Geekette baisse dans mon estime)  ::mrgreen::

----------


## gmotw

Mais non, il y a juste des 0 et des 1 sur l'cran de son magnifique portable rose parce que tout le monde sait que c'est trop geek les 0 et les 1. 
Mme son tee-shirt est un tee-shirt de geek. Il y a non seulement des 0 et des 1, mais aussi un ordinateur! Et elle passe tellement de temps  geeker qu'elle a la vue abime et a besoin de lunettes.


(M'en fiche! Je me la ferai offrir! Na!  ::P: )

----------


## Invit

> Mais non, il y a juste des 0 et des 1 sur l'cran de son magnifique portable rose parce que tout le monde sait que c'est trop geek les 0 et les 1.


Pourquoi pas une inscription "j'aime les bits" ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## icsor

Soyons honnte, combien d'entre nous l'achterons? (pour leurs filles j'entends :p)

----------


## Remizkn

> Pourquoi pas une inscription "j'aime les bits" ?


Excellent! ::mrgreen:: 
Ken va pouvoir faire des projets de jeu "+ mieu ke wow" maintenant qu'il a une programmeuse  esclavager.

----------


## gmotw

Ce serait bien s'il y avait des autocollants  mettre sur l'ordinateur pour simuler l'OS.

----------


## el_slapper

> Soyons honnte, combien d'entre nous l'achterons? (pour leurs filles j'entends :p)


Tiens, c'est une ide.....histoire de faire rler la maman!

----------


## atb

Et pour animal de compagnie je vote pour un pingouin  ::ccool::

----------


## Remizkn

Je crois qu'on est un peu ambitieux, Barbie reste Barbie, dja qu'elle arrive apparement pas  rsoudre le bluescreen de son ordi, mieux vaut pas rver pour se dire qu'elle tourne sous *Linux*.

----------


## lper

> Pourquoi pas une inscription "j'aime les bits" ?


Et pis derrire "Mate mon string"

Pour continuer dans le lourd... ::aie::

----------


## Biosox

dans le "20 minutes" de ce matin, ils disent que Barbie utilise Linux...
Mais je sais pas d'ou leur vient cette info

----------


## supersnail

> Et pour animal de compagnie je vote pour un pingouin


Euuh... un manchot  ::fessee::  (et oui,tux c'est un manchot,qu'on le veuille ou non  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## lper

a me fait penser  une petite blague :

Quelle diffrence y a-t-il  entre une informaticienne en pantalon et une en juppe ?


Rponse :  le temps d'accs

----------


## Sunchaser

Rien ne vaudra la Barbie Poubelle des Nuls...

----------


## Celira

> dans le "20 minutes" de ce matin, ils disent que Barbie utilise Linux...
> Mais je sais pas d'ou leur vient cette info


ben, un affichage qui n'est pas graphique, c'est forcment un Linux (ou alors c'est un Blue Screen Of Death  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## f-leb

> Rien ne vaudra la Barbie Poubelle des Nuls...


ah oui, excellent: "Barbie pouffiasse, un jouet  la con﻿..." ::mouarf::

----------


## Sunchaser

Juste pour rire mme si cela n'a rien a voir avec les Barbies (poubelle ou pas), un des "summun" (selon moi et ca reste trs personnel et criticable) des nuls reste les petits chanteurs a la Croix de Fer.


 ::mouarf:: 
Mais ca n'a rien a voir avec les Barbies, donc, passons...

----------


## Remizkn

> Juste pour rire mme si cela n'a rien a voir avec les Barbies (poubelle ou pas), un des "summun" (selon moi et ca reste trs personnel et criticable) des nuls reste les petits chanteurs a la Croix de Fer.
> 
> 
> Mais ca n'a rien a voir avec les Barbies, donc, passons...


hahahaha a m'a tu... je suis mort...excellent  ::mouarf:: 

mais tu as raison, passons

----------


## Sunchaser

N'empche, il fallait tre svrement burn ou un peu fl pour balancer un truc comme ca a la tl; a ct de ca, ya pleins de choses qui me semblent si terne maintenant ...

Sinon il y a pleins de choses a faire avec les Barbies. La Barbie Voodoo par exemple, avec un kit d'aiguilles ou la Barbie BurKamikaze, avec des mini-ptards qui claquent en guise de ceinture d'explosifs, etc ...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Remizkn

> N'empche, il fallait tre svrement burn ou un peu fl pour balancer un truc comme ca a la tl; a ct de ca, ya pleins de choses qui me semblent si terne maintenant ...
> 
> Sinon il y a pleins de choses a faire avec les Barbies. La Barbie Voodoo par exemple, avec un kit d'aiguilles ou la Barbie BurKamikaze, avec des mini-ptards qui claquent en guise de ceinture d'explosifs, etc ...


En voil de bonnes ides  ::mrgreen::

----------


## f-leb

> N'empche, il fallait tre svrement burn ou un peu fl pour balancer un truc comme ca a la tl; a ct de ca, ya pleins de choses qui me semblent si terne maintenant


fallait oser en effet: [ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2gey4_les-nuls-barbie-poufiasse_fun"]Dailymotion - Les nuls barbie poufiasse - une vido Comdie et Humour@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x2gey4@@AMEPARAM@@x2gey4[/ame]




> _Avec barbie pouffiasse, tu vies les aventures formidables des pouffiasses qui vont en bote...
> et avec un peu de chance, tu vas rencontrer un connard dans une belle voiture comme tous les connards qui veulent essayer de te s.... comme une bte, et tu le reverra plus....
> 
> barbie pouffiasse, un jouet  la con_


'reusement que sur Dvp on peut tout oser hein ? ::mrgreen::  Mme le meilleur du pire...

----------


## Sunchaser

Mieux encore !
J'ai un truc super au niveau marketing ! Et en plus, on pourrait gagner des parts de march en intressant aussi les petits garcons:
. la Barbie Kampush.

En produit driv on vends la maison avec la chambre/prison cache et le tortionnaire (qui devrait donc lui intresser les garcons).

Je vais de suite tenter de vendre cette ide a Mattel ...

----------


## Lyche

Et voil !!! ils l'ont fait

-> http://www.clubic.com/actualite-3252...ormatique.html

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

Ils ont mme pouss le vice jusqu' ecrire "barbie" en binaire sur l'cran:

01100010=b 01100001=a 01110010=r
01100010=b 01101001=i 01100101=e

----------


## Nirvanask1

Lyche, 9 mois aprs....

----------


## Lyche

::weird::  la new sur jdg date de quelques jours  ::koi::

----------


## gmotw

C'est probablement parce qu'elle devrait sortir en france dans pas longtemps, si c'est pas encore le cas. 


Ze la veux, ze la veux, ze la veux! >_<
Elle fera trop bien au boulot  ct de mon pc.

----------


## Sunchaser

A quand la barbie "Kampusch", livr avec son Ken psychopathe et sa prison en sous-sol ?
 ::aie::

----------


## f-leb

finalement rien ne change ::(: 




> En tant qu'ingnieur informaticienne, Barbie montrera aux petites filles que les femmes peuvent concevoir des produits offrant un impact sensible et positif sur la vie de tous les jours, comme inventer une technologie de conservation de l'nergie domestique *ou programmer un appareil de surveillance des nourrissons* , rve dj Nora Lin, prsidente de la  Society of Women Engineers .


Autrement dit l'informatique doit se fminiser mais il y aura toujours l'informatique pour les garons et l'informatique pour les filles ::aie:: :

- programmer un appareil de surveillance des nourrissons
- programmer la liste des courses
- programmer la machine  laver, l'aspirateur
- ...

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

> Mieux encore !
> J'ai un truc super au niveau marketing ! Et en plus, on pourrait gagner des parts de march en intressant aussi les petits garcons:
> . la Barbie Kampush.
> 
> En produit driv on vends la maison avec la chambre/prison cache et le tortionnaire (qui devrait donc lui intresser les garcons).
> 
> Je vais de suite tenter de vendre cette ide a Mattel ...


Il y a dj la Barbie spice di counasse






"Petits caillous vendus sparment"...  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> En tant qu'ingnieur informaticienne, Barbie montrera aux petites filles que les femmes peuvent concevoir des produits offrant un impact sensible et positif sur la vie de tous les jours, comme inventer une technologie de conservation de l'nergie domestique ou programmer un appareil de surveillance des nourrissons , rve dj Nora Lin, prsidente de la  Society of Women Engineers .


C'est effarant!  :8O: 




> A quand la barbie "Kampusch", livr avec son Ken psychopathe et sa prison en sous-sol ?


a aussi, mais dans un autre genre.  ::?:

----------


## gmotw

Ouais, des trucs domestiques d'informaticiennes, bonne ide. 
Jdr/jeux/console/manga/bouquins/autre truc geek, c'est du domestique, non?  ::aie::

----------


## gwinyam

Il est vrai que cette Barbie n'est finalement pas trs valorisante pour le mtier... Et au passage, les fministes en prennent un bon coup dans la tronche avec un rappel magnifique bien remont par f-leb et 7gyY9w1ZY6ySRgPeaefZ (t'as pass ton vrai pseudo sous MD5? :8O: )

Comme d'hab, c'est lamentable. Et bourr de clichs ridicules. M'enfin bon, visiblement, il y en a qui aime bien s'enfermer. Je reste fan de la Barbie Spice di counasse, qui finalement est la seule femme qu'on traitera  l'gale des hommes.

Bon, je m'arrte l sinon on va croire que je dfends le fminisme. a va pasle faire, vu que je suis un gros geek avec des lunettes en cul de bouteille, des tshirts dgueux avec des traces de bire et de pizza. Et crire des messages en 0 et 1, c'est pas facile. N'importe quoi cette poupe... ::furieux::

----------


## el_slapper

Ma fille de 3 ans rvera-t-elle de cette poupe? L'histoire nous le dira. En tous cas, elle adore regarder ses cartoons prfrs sur youtube.

----------


## f-leb

Dans le forum http://www.clubic.com/actualite-3252...ormatique.html,

Un gars qui sinquite des consquences dun quota de femmes  lentre des coles dinfo.

la rponse de Barbie en personne:




> Je suis une femme, en cole d'ing en informatique, je porte des jupes, je me coiffe et me maquille tous les matins, y compris les jours o je travaille chez moi. Pour la simple et bonne raison que c'est pour moi une hygine de vie et une manire de se mettre dans une ambiance de boulot. 
> 
> Vous voulez rester geeker en caleon crade pendant trois jours? Tant mieux pour vous. Ce simple critre ne fera jamais de vous un meilleur informaticien que moi


Cest pour a quil ny a pas de Ken informaticien, et puis qui voudrait dune poupe de geek en vieux caleon crade

----------

